# Come any closer and I'll slap you....



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's a pic of proud daddy Speck guarding his day old babies...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations to Speck and his mate! The babies are adorable!

Terry


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

*Beauties!*

Congrats on such cute little Beauties! They are just adorable!!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh Yes...congradulations are in order indeed. I love to see the parents protect their babies. They think that they look so scarey. You bet...they mean business.

Lovely family...enjoy watching the little ones grow.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

About 1 week old before cleaning their nest... I think... Speck and lost just over feed their babies. I hate cleaning their wet poops.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I love the looks you are getting from those two very, very plump little ones!

Terry


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

Sheesh!!! That doesn't even look like a nest any more.  It's so coverd pigeon waste. You better clean that up!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Adorable babies!!!! Congratulations to mom and dad.

Baby pigeons can make quite a mess in their first few days of life, and we don't recommend cleaning until they are about 5 days or older, as they need to be banded and there is the chance the parents will get upset and abandon them if you mess with them too early. Some parents will...some won't....but you don't want to take that chance when they are new to being parents.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> Adorable babies!!!! Congratulations to mom and dad.
> 
> Baby pigeons can make quite a mess in their first few days of life, and we don't recommend cleaning until they are about 5 days or older, as they need to be banded and there is the chance the parents will get upset and abandon them if you mess with them too early. Some parents will...some won't....but you don't want to take that chance when they are new to being parents.


This is Speck and Lost 3rd clutch for the year. Both are great parents and would constantly fill their babies crop. I already banded them and cleaned the nest after taking the pictures.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Just an update pic....


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

They're gunna be white like daddy!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Sweet babies!!


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm curious to see what colouration the fella at the back takes on once all his feathers come through. Have you got any pics of mum posted anywhere?


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Here they are now...


----------

